
Debian turns 27 - theBashShell
https://bits.debian.org/2020/08/debian-turns-27.html
======
craigsmansion
The sun rising in the morning will never make the news, and that's the problem
with Debian marketing; an operating system that's so stable and reliable users
tend to forget about it, how is that ever going to grab headlines?

Although I'm on Devuan for obvious reasons, Debian still sets the bar of what
a Free operating system should aspire to be.

Congratulations and a heartfelt thanks to all Debian developers and
contributors; whatever your motivations, you made the world a better place.

------
TheChaplain
Slackware was my first venture into Linux but I found my home in Debian slink.

Cheers to all debian packagers here on HN, your hours spent make this user
have a great time on an OS that just works.

~~~
jlgaddis
I, too, started out with Slackware -- although, at that time, I think most
did.

I used it for a couple years before giving in to everyone who had been telling
me about Debian and, finally, I blew away my Slackware and installed Bo.

They were right, I _did_ want to switch to Debian (I just didn't know it until
I tried it).

Now, ~23 years later, my workstation and two primary laptops are all running
Debian. I've made the switch to Mac twice in the last 12 years or so -- but
not for long! At one point I decided I was going to switch to Arch Linux "for
good". A short while later, I thought "maybe Fedora would be a better fit".
Not long after, I came to my senses and, as I said earlier, I went running
back to Debian.

For various reasons, I've got several VMs running "not Debian" and a few that
are even running "not Linux" (none running Windows, however!) and I'm a big
fan of CentOS/RHEL on the server (and, on occasion, FreeBSD and OpenBSD,
whenever they're the best tool for the job).

At this point, though, it would take some _extremely_ compelling reasons to
cause me to switch to "not Debian" on my workstation and laptops. It's
certainly not perfect and there are a few things I'd change if it were up to
me but, all things considered, it's absolutely the best OS for me!

------
mickotron
I'd still be on Debian if it wasn't for the old packages and having to run
backports

